# **PCT for Trenbolone Acetate & Test Prop 8 week course**



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

PCT for Trenbolone Acetate & Test Prop 8 week course

Hello all,

Im struggling to design a solid PCT course for the end of my cycle.

im taking 1ml of TrenA &T Testp EOD for 8 weeks. Im on my 3rd jab this morning.

I want to design a solid PCT course that is suitable for the compounds that I am taking. As i have heard and read so many different oppinions, its a little confusing.

Can i have some recommendations for what i should take during this cycle and also at the end of it. As much information written idiot proof is much valued.

As always I appreciate the educated and experienced replies.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Run HCG throughout the cycle @1000iu once weeky.

PCT after course - Clomid & Nolvadex @ 100/50/50 and 20/20/20

I ran that PCT after the same course your running pretty much, and lost none of my 19lb gains.

Hope that helps a lil.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Just had a lengthy chat with my mobile pharmacy, in his opinion he doesnt think i need the hcg just yet as I am so early on in the course (1 week), but to take 1 tamoxifen a day, to assist with preventing gyno, itchy nips etc, and address the state of play when im a bit further into the course. generally hcg is for kicking the balls back into action after a course.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldn't listen to whoever told you to take tamox ed

If ypu want to manage estrogen the best option in an AI

As you are using Tren a 19 nor compound you may get progrestrone related gyno and taking nolva is not advisable for pro gyno some thing like caber would do the trick.

As for pct you may have wanted to run HCG throughout if you haven't then you may want to use to in PCT

A basic PCT would be

Clomid 100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

I'd start PCT 3 days after last jab


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> Just had a lengthy chat with my mobile pharmacy, in his opinion he doesnt think i need the hcg just yet as I am so early on in the course (1 week), but to take 1 tamoxifen a day, to assist with preventing gyno, itchy nips etc, and address the state of play when im a bit further into the course. *generally hcg is for kicking the balls back into action after a course*.


why let them go out of action if you dont need to and it can be prevented though? will make recovery easier too


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> Just had a lengthy chat with my mobile pharmacy, in his opinion he doesnt think i need the hcg just yet as I am so early on in the course (1 week), but to take 1 tamoxifen a day, to assist with preventing gyno, itchy nips etc, and address the state of play when im a bit further into the course. generally hcg is for kicking the balls back into action after a course.


No point taking Tamoxifen if your not going to need it, just have it on hand. You should have for your PCT anyway i guess.

As for HCG, speaking from experience, its better to run it throughout the course. I dont think many would argue otherwise. That being said, i know people who have run no HCG and a crappy PCT, and held on to a fair amount of gains. I have also seen people lose them all doing the same. I would also start the HCG straight away and run it throughout the course. Either way good luck with the cycle.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

ok, im defo going to run some hcg by next week (finances)

and will save the tamo/clomid for end of cycle but might take some tamo during cycle if i get any gyno symptons.

how likely is it that hcg will aromatize and cause progestorane (leaky nips gyno!)


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

I would say noy very. Never personally met anyone who has suffered from it, and i know lots of users. But it happens. Just like getting run over happens. 

Youll be fine.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey mate as i said in my PM HCG aromatises and may cause estrogen related gyno NOT progrestrone gyno(leaky nips) so running an AI would be advisable just to control any excess estrogen floating around as the main side to HCG is gyno this said you may not get gyno from it differs from person to person.

You may get PROGRESTRONE gyno(leaky nips) from Trenbelone A


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

HcG does aromatise, so running an AI such as Arimidex, Aroimasin, or Letrozole would be beneficial. In fact Letrozole may be the best option for people running 19 Nors as studys have shown that it reduces the progesterone receptors (PgR).

Estrogen or Progesterone alone can not cause Gyno - its a combination of several factors which will cause gyno. By controlling just the Estrogen, you are severely reducing the chances of getting gyno.

Cabaser can be used at a starting dose of 0.25mg 1xEW. This will reduce prolactin related sides from the Tren.

Only use what you think you need though, but have everything on hand.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

I dont appear to be having any symptons (no tingly nipples), so as a result of this, I am not going to take any hcg, tamoxifen , clomid etc etc during my cycle.

At the end of my cycle i will follow a strict hcg, tamoxifen and clomid course. Hope fully this will be enough to kickstart my balls (if they need it), and assist with me keeping my gains.


----------



## mrsilva (Mar 8, 2013)

energize17 said:


> I wouldn't listen to whoever told you to take tamox ed
> 
> If ypu want to manage estrogen the best option in an AI
> 
> ...


When you mean 100/50/50 and 20/20/20 you mean the pct cycle got 3 weeks and its to take the values eg. 100 ed for first week then 50 ed for second week and so on?

It might seem a silly question but I just want to be sure. Thanks

J


----------



## tatertits (Jul 5, 2013)

energize17 said:


> Clomid 100/50/50
> 
> Nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> I'd start PCT 3 days after last jab


How does that read exactly?

Clomid at 100mgs for how long/often...


----------

